# Project Management Step by Step



## fpm (11 يونيو 2008)

Project Management Step by Step


You've been given a project to run. You know you need to get it right, but you don't know what you need to do and in what order to make sure it all runs smoothly and you come out of it looking great. You need Project Management Step by Step.

Almost every manager and businessperson finds at some time that he or she has to complete a task that has sufficient complexity and importance that an ad-hoc approach to getting it done is just not enough. Managers in this common situation need the structure and rigour of a project management approach, yet very few managers are formally trained in project management or have the inclination, time or finances to become trained. They need an approach they can feel confidant is sufficiently robust to ensure their success, but also simple enough to be immediately applicable. Project Management Step by Step provides the solution to this problem; a practical and immediate way to become a competent project manager.

This is a comprehensive and authoritative guide written and structured in a practical and rapidly applicable style.



http://rapidshare.com/files/91751311/Project_Management_Step_by_Step.rar​


----------



## حاتم سليمان (11 يونيو 2008)

Thankkkk you


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (12 يونيو 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــراً جزيلاً


----------



## abu jakob (12 يونيو 2008)

very nice 

thanke you
salam
basim


----------



## egysad (15 يونيو 2008)

nice book
thanks


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (15 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحة وشكرا كتاب رائع


----------



## صابر دياب (15 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم

مشكور جداً على تعبك لتحميل الكتاب ولكن المشكلة أن الرسالة التالية تظهر:

You have reached the limit for Free users. Would you like to download more?


----------



## virtualknight (15 يونيو 2008)

عاشت ايدك.


----------



## aladdin (17 يوليو 2008)

اخى العزيز شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## mfarag (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرا 

جارى التحميل


----------



## agaa (18 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك كتاب قيم


----------



## eng_houssam (18 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي وارجو من المشرفين اضافة هذا الكتاب إلى مكتبة قسمنا


----------



## آل باتشينو (18 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله ألف خير


كتاب سهل وجميل وخطواته واضحة جدا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحة وشكرا كتاب رائع


----------



## سيف الحكمة (21 يوليو 2008)

أخي الفاضل
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر العبد (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## برنوتة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

انا حملت الكتاب عندي لكنه ما اشتغل , ممكن اعرف اسم الربنامج الي يشتغل عليه الكتاب؟ومشكور لجهودك المبذولة


----------



## fpm (7 نوفمبر 2008)

dear barnouta
after downloading the file
just uncompress it
after u will have diretory
in this directory double click on the .chm file you don't need any software toread it, it's a help file for windows, if it doesn't work, plese give me your operating system version and we will see together how to resolve it also youcan contact me on [email protected]

you can visit this page to downlod :
<http://www.softplatz.com/software/chm-viewer/​


----------



## مبروك (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## سعيد نهاد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الفاضل لم استطيع أن أنزل الكتاب هل ممكن أن تضعه علي ملف Pdf أو أي رابط يمكن تنزيل الملف بسهولة 
وشكرا


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mohdelmatteet (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد كرم (7 يناير 2009)

* نفعك الله بما لديك من معرفة*


----------



## نصر عبد الهادي (14 يناير 2009)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## nofal (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (9 مارس 2011)

*شكــــــــــــــــــــــــراً جزيلاً*​


----------



## Jamal (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (16 فبراير 2016)

الف شكر لكن لم استطع تحميل الكتاب الرجاء اعادة ارسال الرابط او تنزيله كملف . مع خالص الشكر


----------

